# System mit Intel Core i7-920 langsamm zu alt?



## Gogaa (19. September 2015)

Mahlzeit zusammen 

mein aktuelles System ist nun bald 6Jahre alt und langsam aber sicher füllt sich alles sehr trege an.deshalb bin ich am überlegen mir was neues anzuschaffen.
meine frage, kriege ich durch die aktulle hardware auf dem Markt ein deutliches leistungsschub oder wird es kaum bemerkbar sein.

aktuell hab ich:

CPU:    Intel Core i7-920 Box 8192Kb, LGA1366 

MB:       ASUS P6T Deluxe V2, Sockel 1366, ATX, DDR3

RAM:    6GB Triple-KIT DDR3 Kingston Valueram PC1066 CL7

GPU:     Powercolor HD5870, 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express 

HDD:     Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB, Western Digital1001FALS 2x 
                  Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB, SATA II (HE103SJ) 2x 

Kühler:  Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler Rev. B - Socket 775/1156/1366 

Nutze es Hauptsächlich für Gaming und Multimedia

was meint ihr?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. September 2015)

Welche Games? Vielleicht reicht es schon, eine SSD einzubauen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. September 2015)

Einen großen Performancesprung in Spielen würde es geben wenn du die alte HD5870 durch eine aktuelle Karte ersetzt. Die CPU ist in den meisten Fällen hier nicht limitierend sofern du kein 120/144 Hz-Spieler bist.

Der 920er ist sicherlich auch nicht mehr der schnellste, für die große Masse an Spielen aber sicher ausreichend. Wenn du da nen Bezug zu hast kann man den 920er besonders wenns das D0-Stepping ist auch gut übertakten - 30% mehr Takt (~3,5 GHz) geht bei der CPU so gut wie immer, gute schaffen 50% und mehr (4+ GHz).
Wies geht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ow-intel-core-i7-bloomfield-overclocking.html


----------



## Guru4GPU (19. September 2015)

Würde auch die Grafikkarte tauschen und eine SSD einbauen, wie viel Geld hast du denn zu Verfügung?


----------



## MaW85 (19. September 2015)

Ich bin vom i7 930 auf den Xeon x5650 umgestiegen, den gibt es für ~100€ bei Ebay, kann ich nur empfehlen den CPU. Arbeitsspeicher auf min 12GB, dazu eine SSD und eine aktuelle Grafikkarte und du bist Glücklich.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. September 2015)

MaW85 schrieb:


> Ich bin vom i7 930 auf den Xeon x5650 umgestiegen, den gibt es für ~100€ bei Ebay, kann ich nur empfehlen den CPU. Arbeitsspeicher auf min 12GB, dazu eine SSD und eine aktuelle Grafikkarte und du bist Glücklich.


Ist der Xeon nicht 1366?


----------



## MaW85 (19. September 2015)

Ja, den der Intel I7-920 ist auch Sockel 1366, steht sogar oben.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. September 2015)

MaW85 schrieb:


> Ja den der Intel I7-920 ist auch Sockel 1366, steht sogar oben.


Ups^^


----------



## Gogaa (19. September 2015)

@ plutoniumsulfat
GTAV,herr der ringe mordors shadow, paar ego shooter

@Incredible Alk
ja über übertakten dachte ich auch mal nach wo ich den rechner damals geholt habe, aber irgdenwie habe ich mich nie dran gewagt.
ja gut dachte halt bevor ich in mein "altes system" ne neue GPU verpasse "lohnt" sich vllt kompletter system wechsel.


----------



## Gogaa (19. September 2015)

Für ein komplett wechsel würde so um die 1500€ ausgeben können/wollen


----------



## MaW85 (19. September 2015)

Mhh ggf mal auf den ZEN CPU warten was der bringt, ich bin selber lieber auf dem Xeon X5650 unterwegs als eine aktuelle Plattform zu kaufen, die einzige Plattform die keine Einschränkung bringt ist die 2011-3 Plattform. z.B die neue Intel Plattform 1151 hat einen Guten CPU aber die PCIe Lines des CPU liegen nur bei nur 16 und da ist man ja schon mit einer Top Grafikkarte am Limit und wenn man da ein M.2 Laufwerk, Soundkarte und viele Laufwerke  mit reinhängt wird es problematisch. Es gibt natürlich Mainboards die über einen Chip die Lines auf 32 hebt, aber ob das geht ohne wirklich Leistung zu verlieren?

Aber will ja nix schlecht reden, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

MaW85 schrieb:


> die neue Intel Plattform 1151 hat einen Guten CPU aber die PCIe Lines des CPU liegen nur bei nur 16 und da ist man ja schon mit einer Top Grafikkarte am Limit und wenn man da ein M.2 Laufwerk, Soundkarte und viele Laufwerke  mit reinhängt wird es problematisch. Es gibt natürlich Mainboards die über einen Chip die Lines auf 32 hebt, aber ob das geht ohne wirklich Leistung zu verlieren?



Und das ist eben falsch.
Die Anbindung ist bei Skylake besser als bei Haswell, daher hast du keine Einschränkungen, wenn du eine Grafikkarte verbaust und nebenbei M.2 SSD nutzt und USB 3.1 und sowas.


----------



## Gogaa (20. September 2015)

Danke schon mal für alle Antworten.
Also würden mir die meisten raten bei meinem System paar Komponenten nur auszutauschen und cpu höher takten anstatt komplettes wechseln. 
Was für GPU  würdet ihr den so empfehlen? ☺


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2015)

Du kannst dir auch einen Westmere Xeon 6 Kerner kaufen und den übertakten.
Als Grafikkarte bietet sich eine GTX 980 Ti an, wenn du viel Power willst und das nötige Kleingeld hast oder eine R9 390, wenn du nicht so viel ausgeben willst.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. September 2015)

In die CPU würde ich persönlich kein Geld mehr reinstecken. Dann lieber der aktuellen Beine machen und die GPU austauschen. Wenn die Kasse dann wieder voll ist würde ich dann die Plattform erneuern (Board/CPU), die neue GPU/SSD kann dann mitgenommen werden.

Jetzt nen Westmere einzubauen wäre zwar etwas schneller aber zögert eigentlich nur den unumgänglichen Plattformwechsel etwas heraus.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2015)

Der Westermere Xeon 6 Kerner wird meiner Meinung nach problemlos bis Skylake E reichen.
Und vielleicht gibt es da schon einen 8 Kerner für 500€. Schätze ich zumindest.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. September 2015)

Wenn die jeweilige Anwendung/Spiel die genutzt werden soll gut mit vielen kernen umgehen kann sicherlich (wobei dann auch der 920er mit 8 Threads noch ganz gut da stehen sollte), bei Anwendungen ohne große Multithreadunterstützung wird Nehalem/Westmere aber nicht mehr so viel reißen können, dafür ist Taktrate und IPC einfach zu gering.

Welche Spiele in welchen Auflösungen werden denn gespielt? Wenn die Grafikeinstellungen hoch genug sind ist das GPU-Limit ohnehin so groß dass man die alte CPU einfach weiterverwenden könnte.


----------



## Gogaa (20. September 2015)

am besten Full  HD alles was der Monitor leisten kann  Samsung SyncMaster T27A950 68,5 cm Widescreen LED: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

oje oje wenn ich so die preise anschauen von der GTX 980 Ti das sind 1500€ für ein komplett wechsel bisl arg wenig :-0


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. September 2015)

FullHD@60Hz sollte die CPU in den allermeisten Fällen noch hinbekommen, extrem CPU-lastige Spiele/Situationen mal ausgenommen.

Sprich du könntest eine sehr starke Grafikkarte einbauen und die Grafikeinstellungen entsprechend hoch wählen (Ultra Details, AntiAliasing usw.). Die meiste Zeit sollte die CPU dann keine Probleme haben die Grafikkarte auszulasten.

Kommt eben drauf an was du so spielst. Wenn es Battlefield4 mit sehr vielen Mitspielern sein soll wird die CPU ihre liebe Mühe bekommen, bei Spielen wie etwa TheWitcher3 ist die CPU-Leistung fast völlig egal.


Wenn du 1500€ hast ist ein Komplettwechsel gar kein Problem. Da kannste ein Skylake-System mit 980Ti realisieren.


----------



## Gogaa (20. September 2015)

das Gehäuse kann man ja weiter gut verwenden oder? CoolerMaster Cosmos S Big Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz 
an den schrauben für MB ändert sich ja nichts oder?


----------



## TrpzZ (20. September 2015)

Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne KÃ¼hler (BX80662I76700K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS Z170-A (90MB0LS0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder MSI Z170A Gaming Pro (7984-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill RipJaws V rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15D-16GVR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-3200C16D-16GVK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.de/crucial-mx200-250gb-ct250mx200ssd1-a1215088.html
http://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-r9-390-nitro-11244-00-20g-a1280763.html?hloc=at&hloc=de oder http://geizhals.de/msi-r9-390-gaming-8g-v308-041r-a1282069.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
http://geizhals.de/thermalright-hr-02-macho-rev-b-100700726-a1193857.html?hloc=at&hloc=de (Kühler wird passen da dieser entweder mehr nach Links oder Rechts montiert werden kann.)
http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-11-550w-atx-2-4-bn250-a1318886.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

HDD´s einfach mit einbauen und fertig.
So könnte dein neues System ungefähr aussehen mit ca. 1500€.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2015)

Natürlich kannst Du das Cosmos S weiter nutzen.

Achte nur darauf, das die Abstandhalter für das neue Mainboard an den richtigen Punkten sitzen.
Je nach Board sitzen die mal da, mal woanders...


----------



## Gogaa (20. September 2015)

vielen dank leute


----------



## Maqama (20. September 2015)

Ich stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung.
Wobei ich meinen i7 920 auf 3,8Ghz hochgetaktet hatte.
Leistungstechnisch wirklich in Ordnung, allerdings ist der Stromverbrauch utopisch hoch.

Im IDLE in Windows zieht das System satte 150W aus der Dose, ich möchte garnicht wissen wie es beim Spielen aussieht.

Habe mir dann hier im Forum gebraucht einen i7 4770K und ein G1Sniper Z97 für 290€ geholt.
Dazu noch 2*8GB 1866RAM und nen neuen Kühler ( 150€)
Zusammen sind das 440€, wobei ich für den Verkauf vom i7 920, dem Board, Kühler und den 12GB Ram wohl noch 150€ bekomme.
Für knappe 300€ habe ich dann die neue Plattform ( USB 3, Sata 3, PCI-E 3 ).
Zudem spare ich ca. 50€ Strom im Jahr ein und bin wieder für die nächsten Jahre gerüstet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. September 2015)

Nehalem stammt nunmal aus einer zeit wo AMD noch konkurrenzfähig war und intel 130W-CPUs bringen musste um die Performancekrone zu behalten. Heute siehts anders aus - Skylake-CPUs brauchen weniger als die Hälfte des Stromes.

Fairerweise muss man sagen dass die gleiche CPU-Klasse (der i7-920 ist die High-End-Plattform gewesen) heute immer noch im gleichen Gebiet liegt, denn da sind heute Haswell-E CPUs angesiedelt die genauso viel Strom fressen (5960X). Die sind aber auch meist um Faktor 2 und mehr schneller als die Konkurrenz.


----------



## Joker_54 (20. September 2015)

Ich würde mir einfach nur eine SSD und eine GPU kaufen.
Beispielsweise: MX200 256GB SSD + R9 390 Nitro GPU.

Natürlich dann die CPU übertakten und du hast erstmal wieder Ruhe. Ein Plattformwechsel bringt dir aktuell kaum etwas und würde ich auch erst machen, wenn es wirklich nötig ist.


----------



## KeBeNe (20. September 2015)

Maqama schrieb:


> Im IDLE in Windows zieht das System satte 150W aus der Dose, ich möchte garnicht wissen wie es beim Spielen aussieht.



Dann war mit deinem System was nicht in Ordnung, meine zwei 5680 + 2x quadro 5k, 4hdd und zwei ssd liegen bei 135w im idle

Würde auch nur GPU ersetzen, dazu vielleicht noch eine SSD, wenn multi thread Anwendungen eine Rolle spielen dann noch einen sechs Kern xeon, alles noch etwas übertaktet und gut.


----------



## Gogaa (20. September 2015)

dann werde ich woll den rat von den meisten annehmen und ne neue GPU und ne ssd einbauen.
und mein CPU höher takten (hoffe es geht hier nichts in flammen auf  )
probleme sollte es ja normal nicht geben wenn ich in ein zwei jahren dann doch MB und CPU tausche?
die R9 390 Nitro GPU oder GTX 980 Ti  wird woll die nächsten 5-6jahre mithalten können?
dann noch ne frage 
rechtfertigt sich irgendwie der fast doppelte preis von GTX 980 Ti gegenüber R9 390?


----------



## KeBeNe (20. September 2015)

Schau dir einfach paar benchs an und entscheide, manchen sind 5% mehr Leistung 100% aufpreis wert.
Ich würde zu einer 390er greifen und falls die Leistung nicht mehr ausreicht, eine zweite im CF laufen lassen, die 8gb videoram sind dafür eine gute Basis, auch könnte man das CF Gespann dann mit auf ein neues board nehmen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2015)

KeBeNe schrieb:


> Dann war mit deinem System was nicht in Ordnung, meine zwei 5680 + 2x quadro 5k, 4hdd und zwei ssd liegen bei 135w im idle
> 
> Würde auch nur GPU ersetzen, dazu vielleicht noch eine SSD, wenn multi thread Anwendungen eine Rolle spielen dann noch einen sechs Kern xeon, alles noch etwas übertaktet und gut.


nope, bei oc, ist sowas normal, mein Benchtable kommt je nach oc auf etwa 150w bei ner Grafikkarte mit guten 2D-Modus werten, bei ner 4870x2 sogar über 200w...


----------



## KeBeNe (21. September 2015)

Wieso ist es normal das ein oced system im Idle über 100W mehr benötigt, nur dann, wenn die C-states der CPU geblockt werden und diese immer volldampf läuft, z.b bei fester vcore Vorgabe und nicht offset, das hat für mich aber wenig mit altagstauglichen oc zu tun und ist nicht wirklich ein gutes Argument.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. September 2015)

X5650 heißt das Zauberwort.
6 Kerne inkl. SMT und guter OC Fähigkeit für quasi lau. ^^ (für unter 100 Euro)
Damit bist du Leistungstechnisch auf Ivy/Haswell Niveau und mit ein bissel OC passt dann auch die Single Threat Performance.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. September 2015)

Ähm,  fangen wir mal ganz vorn an:

1) Mainbordchipset.  Desktop ist x58, Server mit 2 CPU hat was drauf?

2) Die x5680 CPUS sind 32nm, die alten 920 er sind 45nm

3) Sind viele der x58 Bords verdammt voll mit Zusatzausstattung,  die man teils nicht ausschaltet.

4) Die C-States die Nehalem und x58 beherrschen sind nicht wirklich mega effizient

5) Phasenabschaltung war nicht breitflächig integriert

6) Grafikkarten der damaligen Zeit waren vom 2D-Modus auch noch nicht da wo wir heute sind

7) Offset - Spannungen konnte noch nicht jedes Mainbord

8) Offset Spannungen nutzen dir wenig für den Verbrauch, wenn du +0,25v einstellst, denn dann läuft  der Idle State schon mit Vollast Spannung,  wir reden hier schließlich von Alltags-VCore bis 1,4 (n x5650 dürfte so bei 1,15-1,2v StandardVCore ligen)

9) Es hat niemanden gestört

10) Wir vergleichen Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn die jeweilige Anwendung/Spiel die genutzt werden soll gut mit vielen kernen umgehen kann sicherlich (wobei dann auch der 920er mit 8 Threads noch ganz gut da stehen sollte), bei Anwendungen ohne große Multithreadunterstützung wird Nehalem/Westmere aber nicht mehr so viel reißen können, dafür ist Taktrate und IPC einfach zu gering.
> 
> Welche Spiele in welchen Auflösungen werden denn gespielt? Wenn die Grafikeinstellungen hoch genug sind ist das GPU-Limit ohnehin so groß dass man die alte CPU einfach weiterverwenden könnte.



Kennst du jemanden, der einen Westmere Xeon auf einer 1366 Plattform mit Standard Takt betreibt? 
Zieh den auf 3,6GHz hoch oder so und dann reicht der locker bis Skylake E.


----------



## Gogaa (21. September 2015)

@ chris w201 Fan
Ich verstehe grad nicht so wirklich auf was du hinaus willst


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. September 2015)

Gogaa, das war für kebene


----------



## MaW85 (21. September 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> (n x5650 dürfte so bei 1,15-1,2v StandardVCore ligen)



Also bei mir läuft der Vcore zwischen 0,78- 1,09 bei Standart Einstellung, der Turbo von 3,06 ghz reicht mir auch noch aus.

Will aber die Tage mal sehn was der CPU schafft, 4ghz schafft er nicht...schaltet nach 5min ab.


----------



## alexcologne (21. September 2015)

Hi,

würde eine 390 nehmen von AMD.
Der Aufpreis ist groß zur TI 980.

Würde dann eher in 3 Jahren einen Vollständigen Wechsel durchführen vom System.
Weil eine 980TI mit Sicherheit in 3 Jahren langsamer ist als eine Karte aus der Oberen Mittelklasse zu dieser Zeit Vergleichbar heute mit einer 970/390.

Gruß


----------



## Gogaa (22. September 2015)

Welche 390 ist zu empfehlen da gibt's ja immer x arten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. September 2015)

die nitro wird sehr gern empfohlen


----------



## tsd560ti (22. September 2015)

Wenn es günstig sein soll die Powercolor PCS+, wenn du die Lüfterkurve flacher einstellst ist die schön leise. Etwas leisere Kühlung und einen besseren Hersteller-Support bringt die Sapphire Nitro als Standardempfehlung für nicht so enge Budgets.


----------



## Joker_54 (22. September 2015)

Schliesse mich an, die Sapphire R9 390 Nitro hat den besten Kühler und auch einen sehr guten Herstellersupport (Was Powercolor nicht von sich sagen kann).
Dazu kannst du dich bei der Nitro auch für das Modell mit Backplate entscheiden, sieht dann am Ende auch schöner aus


----------



## Gogaa (22. September 2015)

Okay danke,dann wirds woll die nitro
Ne andere Frage
Brach ich mehr Ram als 6gb?
Hab in ne Produkt Bewertung gelesen da meinte einer es steht zwar nirgends in Beschreibung  aber auf der Verpackung steht   man braucht min. 8gb und in crosfire min.16gb 
Stimmt das?


----------



## Joker_54 (22. September 2015)

So ein Schwachsinn. 

Sicher, mehr Ram schadet nie, aber du brauchst es nicht konkret.


----------



## Gogaa (27. September 2015)

Soo Leute die Teile sind,
Nun hab ich aber zwei Probleme 
1.die R9 390 braucht 2x Pin8 Anschlüsse 

Mein be quiet 680w straight power e7 hat aber 
PCIe1 6pin +  6+2pin und
PCIe2  6pin + 6+2pin 
da die ja für Sli oder crossFire verbund gedacht war.
Kann ich da von PCIe1 und PCIe2 einfach die beiden 6+2pins nehmen oder wäre das falsch?
2.die ssd bracht sata Anschlüsse, alle Strom und Datenkabel sind aber belegt mit hdds und CD laufwerke.muss ich jetzt auf was verzichten oder kann man was adaptieren?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2015)

für HDD/SSD kannst du Adapter nehmen.

bei der Graka ist die Nutzung beider Stränge sinnvoll, über den 8-Pin dürfen 150w fließen,  das ist das doppelte zum 6-Pin


----------



## Gogaa (27. September 2015)

Okay dann ziehe nochmal den PCIE2 Strang durch und nehme da den 6+2pin.
eSATA Anschluss für die ssd hab ich auch gefunden,war doch noch einer frei hinten bei den ganzen Kabel Salat  
Dann brauche ich also nur noch ein SATA Y-Kabel,damit schließe ich zwei hdds zusammen und das ssd extra.das geht schon ohne weiteres oder?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. September 2015)

Ein Sata-Stromkabel kannst du aufteilen, das Datenkabel nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2015)

das geht auch, daß nennt sich dann aber anders, kommt ausm serverbereich. Glaube portmultiplikator Sata?  Sorry zu lang her.

billiger und einfacher dürfte n zusatzkontroller per pci (e) sein,

EDIT: Ich hab jetzt noch mAl geschaut, du hast jetzt 5 x HDD, 1x DVD, 1x SSD?
Das hatte ich so nicht aufm Schirm,  meine 1366er haben aber alle auch min. 8x Sata. 
Ich schau mal was da gehen müßte


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. September 2015)

Wow, dachte immer, sowas schließt sich schon vom Prinzip her aus.

Eine Erweiterungskarte dürfte da tatsächlich einfacher kommen (oder Platten verkaufen und durch größere ersetzen).


----------



## Gogaa (27. September 2015)

4x hdds 
1xbluray
1xdvd-brenner
1xssd
Soweit ich das sehe hab ich 6xsata
Denke ich entscheide mich auch für erweiterungskarte


----------



## NuVirus (27. September 2015)

Oder du lässt den DVD Brenner weg oder ist das Blue Ray nur nen Laufwerk?


----------



## RubySoho (27. September 2015)

Das sich keiner über das 6 jahre alte e7 aufregt wundert mich jetzt schon.....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2015)

Gogaa schrieb:


> 4x hdds
> 1xbluray
> 1xdvd-brenner
> 1xssd
> ...


Wenn du ESATA nach innen führst geht das auch. Wird beim Hp Microserver N54l auch gern gemacht.


----------



## Gogaa (27. September 2015)

RubySoho schrieb:


> Das sich keiner über das 6 jahre alte e7 aufregt wundert mich jetzt schon.....



So schlimm?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2015)

Naja, 6 Jahre sind schon ne Zeit, dazu ist der i7 samt rest keine Schonkost.
Der Austausch wäre in den nächsten 12 Monaten nicht verkehrt. Der Nachfolger e10 ist n Top-Produkt.


----------



## BenRo (27. September 2015)

Oder das Dark Power Pro 11.


----------



## RubySoho (27. September 2015)

Ich persönlich würde da keine aktuelle gpu drannhängen....
Ist aber nur meine meinung


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2015)

Bei ner Gtx würde ich jetzt auch sagen, das besser gleich, aber ne 390? Die ist doch eher weniger Peaklastig.

Klar toll ist anders, aber waren die e7 so mies?


----------



## Gogaa (27. September 2015)

Wusste nicht das die sich abnutzen mit der Zeit?Oder ist der zu schwach? 
Meint ihr dann den
600 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold
Oder 
650 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+ Platinum
Zwischen 600-700w?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2015)

Netzteile sind Verschleißteile. Leistung um die 600W reicht mit nem Bloomfield definitiv für Alltagssettings.Ich würde wohl auch n 600er auf meinem Benchtable überlasten,  aber das ist ja auch ne ganz andere Hausnummer.


----------



## RubySoho (27. September 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bei ner Gtx würde ich jetzt auch sagen, das besser gleich, aber ne 390? Die ist doch eher weniger Peaklastig.
> 
> Klar toll ist anders, aber waren die e7 so mies?



Mies waren die nicht soweit ich weiss.
Es ist halt nicht auf dem stand der technik von heute.
Und halt auch schon 6 jahre im betrieb


----------



## markus1612 (27. September 2015)

Statt dem E10 600W oder DPP11 650W das Dark Power Pro 11 550W


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2015)

Markus, das kann mit ner 390 und Bloomfield Occ doch knapp werden, die 1366 Plattform sollte man von dem Verbrauch bei occ nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## RubySoho (27. September 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Statt dem E10 600W oder DPP11 650W das Dark Power Pro 11 550W


Hat sich da beim p11 eigentlich was geändert, oder ist das 550 und das 650 die gleiche plattform?
War ja beim p10 so....


----------



## NuVirus (27. September 2015)

Das P11 550W sollte locker reichen wenn nur eine Grafikkarte verwendet wird und ist technisch ja auch für ein späteres CPU Update auf Skylake-E oder ähnliches geeignet.

Vll werden für dich ja die neuen AMD CPUs interessant


----------



## Gogaa (27. September 2015)

Dann bestelle ich mir gleich heute  ein neues NT. 
Hab ein Laufwerk abgeklemmt bis ich mir die erweiterungskarte kaufe.
Kann ich den Rechner schon solange benutzen  bis das neue NT da ist ohne mögliche Schäden ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2015)

Normalerweise schon, wenn aber wirklich was schief geht kanns natürlich auch was anderes mit zerlegen, man kann das schwer sagen.


----------



## Joker_54 (27. September 2015)

Das E7 ist doch sogar ein DC/DC NT, da passiert also garnix (Das wurde von Threshold hier auch schon geklärt).
Du solltest aber aufjedenfall beide PCIe Stränge benutzen, sonst belastest du unnötig das Netzteil.

Wenn dir die Anschlüsse nicht reichen würde ich dann aber direkt auf ein E10 gehen.


----------



## Gogaa (27. September 2015)

Ich kann auch die alte wieder dranhängen paar Tage hin oder her macht mir nichts aus


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2015)

wenn es Dc-dc ist reicht auch der Tausch mit der cpu...


----------



## Joker_54 (27. September 2015)

Ich würde vermuten, dass das NT sogar noch ein paar Jahre halten würde 
Drauf anlegen muss man es aber nicht unbedingt, vorallem da die Ausgangsleistung des E7 rund 30W unter der angegebenen Leistung liegt.


----------



## NuVirus (27. September 2015)

Zur Info das E10 könnte mit starkem CPU OC knapp werden von daher wäre das P11 550W ideal.
Aber hab kurze Zeit auch nen i7 920@3,8Ghz mit nem S7 450W betrieben lief auch problemlos, kurze Zeit sollte das gar kein Problem sein - die 390 hat auch nicht ganz so extreme Lastwechsel wie die neuen Nvidia Karten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2015)

ich hab das sogar schon mit nem L8 300w  zu nem test laufen gehabt,  aber die Graka war natürlich im idle


----------



## NuVirus (27. September 2015)

Ja ich hatte mit ner GTX 670 so 450W am Messgerät stehen, CPU hatte mein ich so 1,25V also eigl noch moderat für 45nm.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2015)

sehr moderat, ich hab 1,36v drauf


----------



## Joker_54 (27. September 2015)

Ich hatte schon mehrere Abschaltungen mit meinem E9 580W 
Gut, ist Gruppe und die GTX780 mit gutem OC ist auch nicht grade sparsam, aber man merkt schon, dass 1366 auch gut futtert


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2015)

Holla, mein Benchtable schafft 360w nur cpu last .


----------



## Gogaa (28. September 2015)

Gegen skylake-e update spricht ja eigentlich nichts sobald der auf dem Markt kommt? So das das System komplett erneuert ist?


----------



## Knogle (28. September 2015)

Gogaa schrieb:


> Gegen skylake-e update spricht ja eigentlich nichts sobald der auf dem Markt kommt? So das das System komplett erneuert ist?



Spricht was gegen einen Xeon E5620? Den kriegste auch auf 4,4GHz und ist dafuer 32nm, aber halt auch nen 4 Kerner, aber den kriegste auf i7 3770k Speed
Oder halt den Klassiker, der Xeon X5650..


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. September 2015)

lieber den 5650, n quad gegen quad ist auch 25-40€ nicht wert.


----------



## BenRo (28. September 2015)

Gogaa schrieb:


> Gegen skylake-e update spricht ja eigentlich nichts sobald der auf dem Markt kommt? So das das System komplett erneuert ist?



Das kann dir keiner seriös beantworten, bevor es nicht soweit ist. Nächstes Jahr kommt ja erstmal Broadwell-E als Zwischenschritt.


----------



## NuVirus (29. September 2015)

Ich wüsste nicht was gegen Skylake-E sprechen sollte aber du könntest ja auch bei Broadwell-E Aufrüsten sofern Stromverbrauch und OC Möglichkeiten überzeugen dann gibt es wenigstens schon ausgereifte Boards.


----------



## Gogaa (29. September 2015)

Was ich so unter dem Thema "] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp.. ["
So gelesen habe scheint der xeon x5650 schon was auf dem Kasten zu haben für sein alter.aber haben sich die CPUs in den letzten 5-6 Jahren so wenig verbessert? Oder spielt da allein das P/L Verhältnis den größten Faktor.
Wenns x5650 werden soll,sind 130€ viel für ein neuen? Gebrauchter Hardware trau ich irgendwie nicht .
Wenn man absolut null Ahnung hat von oc, dauert es lange um da rein zu kommen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. September 2015)

eine neuen x5650 bekommst du nicht für 130€, diese CPU war im Neuverkauv deutlich vierstellig.

Die Prozessorleistung hat sich seit erscheinen der ersten Core i genertion deutlich verlangsamt gesteigert.
War mit dem schritt zu Sandy Bridg noch ein echter Sprung zu verzeichnen, der aber auch mehr au sdem takt als der IPC kommt,  hat sich seit Ivy-bridge eher ein kleiner 10% Zuwachs je Generation angesammelt.

Im Endeffekt ist es tatsächlich so, dass die ersten Core i CPUs mit übertaktung heute noch tauglich sind.


----------



## drebbin (29. September 2015)

Also aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung kann ich nichts gegen gebraucht Teile sagen.
SSD,CPU,graka kühler, Tastatur und Maus sind bei mir gebraucht Teile und es funzt alles. Allerdings habe ich sämtliche Teile hier im Forum erstanden


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. September 2015)

Bei mir is mittlerweile kaum noch was neu, bis auf netzteile mal, ode rne SSD, denn die sind gebraucht nicht sinnvoll gewesen damals. 

ich kauf sogar Wasserkühlung gebraucht, altes Zeug und modifizier mir das auf neue Hardware 
Gerade eben musste ein EK FC 9600 ein paar Gramm Kupfer lassen um auf ne HD3870 zu passen


----------



## Joker_54 (29. September 2015)

Mein PC besteht auch zu 75% aus gebrachten Teilen, insbesondere bei GPU, CPU und Mainboard kann man da soo viel sparen.

Die X5650 kommen übrigens fast alle aus alten Servern und werden gewerblich bei Ebay verkauft. Das Risiko dabei ist dann eigentlich so gut wie 0.


----------

